# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  عیدی گزینه دو (تخمین رتبه)

## shjafari92

عیدی سایت گزینه دو به تمامی بازدیدکنندگان سایت

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------






امسال نیز همانند سال گذشته برای عید نوروز برنامه های ویژه ای تدارک دیده ایم. برنامه های ویژه دانش آموزان سال سوم دبیرستان و دانش آموزان سال چهارم که در اطلاعیه های جداگانه ای توضیح داده شده اند. در این مطلب می خواهیم برنامه ویژه سایت برای دیگر بازدیدکنندگان را معرفی کنیم. 

عیدی سایت گزینه دو به تمامی بازدیدکنندگان سایت، استفاده از نرم افزار تخمین رتبه و نمره و همچنین مشاهده کارنامه پذیرفته شدگان کنکور می باشد. بدین صورت که از ۲۵ اسفند ماه تا پایان تعطیلات نوروز تمامی بازدیدکنندگان سایت می توانند با عضویت رایگان در سایت به این دو بخش دسترسی داشته و از آن استفاده کنند. بعد از تعطیلات نوروز این بخش ها مجددا فقط ویژه داوطلبان آزمون های آزمایشی موسسه خواهد شد.

پس از الان تا ۲۵ ام از فرصت استفاده کرده و اگر عضو سایت نشده اید ، مراحل عضویت را انجام دهید. روز ۲۵ ام، امکانات فوق در پنل شخصی شما قابل دسترس خواهد شد.

یادآوری می گردد که داوطلبان آزمون های آزمایشی موسسه عضو سایت بوده و می توانند از امکانات فوق استفاده کنند و نیازی به عضویت مجدد ندارند.

امیدواریم سال جدید،* سالی پر از موفقیت و شادی برای تمامی شما دوستان و همراهان همیشگی باشد.
سایت گزینه دو

----------

